# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG Release v2.0.5.0. Direct eMMC ODIN flasher added. :)

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Release v2.0.5.0. Direct eMMC ODIN flasher added.    New plugin: Direct eMMC ODIN flasher   We have made new beautiful standalone tool called Direct eMMC ODIN flasher.
This tool allow to write Samsung Factory images + PIT files directly
on eMMC card or SD card for later boot recovery. There is no matter
what version reside inside killed phone. Big thanks to tihiy_grom for
porting libpit to delphi and his great    
You don't need to search new SDC
You don't need to search new DUMP 
Just download latest tar.gz firmware from z3x support.
Select PIT and partitions , necesary to write and write it on eMMC.
Phone will be reprtitioned and in bootable codition. 
Ever more our tool able to flash whole Samsung tar.gz Image to eMMC ( beta ) to
make phone full ok codition. You need only fix IMEI.   There is also some changes in EasyJTAG Main software: 
- eMMC Read , Write and Erase buttons are moved now in separate tab , called 
[Flasher] there its more flexible by opinions of many our users.
- added [Write All] button. Now you dont need swith ROM1 / ROM2 / ROM3
by yourself. Just select 3 files and tick [Write ALL] thanks BABAK NURI for
this great idea.     Added: 
- HTC8X –ћ2330000 + CPUID 0x707910E1 to supported list;
- HW reset capbility enable bit is byte 162 in card EXT_CSD
register, only version4.4 card or later.HW reset feature can be used 
to reset eMMC card when occures timeout errors during read/write/erase. 
The EXT_CSD_RST_N_FUNCTION can be set to one of values: 
EXT_CSD_HW_RESET_EN   01
EXT_CSD_HW_RESET_DIS  02  
Or it can left in unprogrammed state 0x00. Beware - this value are OTP
and can be programmed one time in most eMMC cards. Samsung is exception
and this value are resetted to 0x00 with MoviNAND factory reset.* *  Fixed: 
- "Error calling init()" error if init file is corrupted
- "error purging CDC device: 0"  error if init file is corrupted*  *P.S. Lot of phone will be added in upcoming update. Be ready.*

----------

